# Resources Against the Establishment Principle



## JOwen (Jul 4, 2015)

Friends,

I'm researching a rather large subject and hoping that the collective knowledge of PB will help me find some resources against the establishment principle, mainly from the perspective of the American edition of the Westminster Confession of Faith.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 4, 2015)

JOwen said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm researching a rather large subject and hoping that the collective knowledge of PB will help me find some resources against the establishment principle, mainly from the perspective of the American edition of the Westminster Confession of Faith.
> Thanks in advance.



Dabney, _Discussions_, volume 3. I forget which chapter.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 4, 2015)

Dabney, a short piece at the end of his _Systematic Theology._


----------



## py3ak (Jul 4, 2015)

Samuel Miller's "Introductory Essay" to Thomas Scott's _The Articles of the Synod of Dort_ touches on the matter.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 7, 2015)

William Balfour in his "The Establishment Principle Defended" interacts with a paper by United Presbyterians which is against the principle. You can find it on Google books or internet archive.

Sent from my TM785M3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 8, 2015)

Are you specifically looking for American sources? If not, there is a copy of _The Voluntaries in Belfast_ on Google Books. While I have not fully read it myself, this pamphlet is a record of a debate between Henry Cooke and John Ritchie (a Scottish Voluntary); Bishop C. P McIlvaine of Ohio also contributes to the debate, but I am not sure what position he took.


----------

